# Any MTB specific socks w/ some built in shin/ calf protection?



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

My platform pedals combined with my crappy pedaling style has resulted in a LOT of skinned shins. The one yesterday was bad and needed stiches.

My LBS looks like a deer caught in headlights when I ask for this: Any tall compression socks that include some lightweight shin protection/ blood absorption abilities?

Thanks


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Just get some soccer socks and some soccer shin guards. Mountain bike specific no but will fit the bill just fine.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, soccer shin guards were the first thing that came to my mind, but this issue is why I finally gave in and learned to ride clipless (but of course I currently have a huge bruise on my ass due to clipless, so who knows).


----------



## Turfguy88 (Apr 27, 2014)

I rode the last half of last year on platforms with some serious spikes on them. I just picked up soccer shin guards and they worked perfectly. This season I have gone back to my eggbeater pedals. My personal preference is clip less.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Check out the G-Form shin pads. Or if you're on a budget, soccer shin guards as mentioned above. The real question is why your feet are slipping. Do you need longer pins, grippier shoes or maybe both?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I bought some soccer shin guards last night w/ some compression sleeves to hold them in place. 

My foot actually flew off when I tried to manual (I think it's called) off a 3' ledge drop off. I landed the manuever beautifully but killed my shin in the process.

Although it's my worst scrape, my lower legs look like crap ever since I began MTBing. So this is a good solution for me.

Thanks again.

PS. I'm not a fan of clipless pedals. On the very technical trails we rode last Sunday, my partner probably crashed 10x in part because of those pedals. No thanks.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any enduro specific socks?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Protec Shin Guards


----------

